# Rep system



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Rep count goes up just 1 by 1 with the like? There's no other way to give someone more reps?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't think there is; I think that a Rep system is necessary to 'reward' the members that post good information.

Since the uograde though my reps/likes have been devastated & now have precious few.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Rep count goes up just 1 by 1 with the like? There's no other way to give someone more reps?


That's the current situation. Lorian has posted about needing to make changes, to fix things for people like latblaster, and so that new members can actually achieve similar totals to the longer term members in a sensible time. There are some users who have millions of likes from the old system, but with the current one even if a new member got 10 likes per day it would take them over 270 years to get to 1 million likes.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

how do you neg, I want to neg.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

It's all a load of bollox.

They need to get rid of the whore social media likes thingy altogether, and put a proper old skool forum rep system in.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Archaic said:


> It's all a load of bollox.
> 
> They need to get rid of the whore social media likes thingy altogether,


I agree with this bit. Just get rid of it.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Archaic said:


> It's all a load of bollox.
> 
> They need to get rid of the whore social media likes thingy altogether, and put a proper old skool forum rep system in.


I'd quite like the implication of a proper old type rep system, its tried and tested.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> I agree with this bit. Just get rid of it.


I wouldn't want to lose the ability to like individual posts, but if there was no record of how many likes each person has received that would be fine. This won't happen though, as Lorian knows perfectly well this would cause a mutiny amongst some members!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> I wouldn't want to lose the ability to like individual posts, but if there was no record of how many likes each person has received that would be fine. This won't happen though, as Lorian knows perfectly well this would cause a mutiny amongst some members!


Well ok it's good to acknowledge you read a post. But unless your a 12 year old girl why would you care how many likes you get or how many reps you get. You can form your own opinion who you want to listen to and I wouldn't base that on how many likes someone got.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't that mr strong stop posting cos his likes went missing?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

leave it as is I say.

not that i'm biased or anything.

:whistling:


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

most peoples "likes" come from Gen Con and taking the piss,so is not really an indication of how helpfull or knowlagable they are,same with post count

So therefor means nothing really

Just my opinion


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AgoSte said:


> Rep count goes up just 1 by 1 with the like? There's no other way to give someone more reps?


Currently yes, but we're moving toward a system where points can be earned through other actions. For example, posting in specific forums may earn extra points.



latblaster said:


> Don't think there is; I think that a Rep system is necessary to 'reward' the members that post good information.
> 
> Since the uograde though my reps/likes have been devastated & now have precious few.





Ultrasonic said:


> That's the current situation. Lorian has posted about needing to make changes, to fix th
> 
> ings for people like latblaster, and so that new members can actually achieve similar totals to the longer term members in a sensible time. There are some users who have millions of likes from the old system, but with the current one even if a new member got 10 likes per day it would take them over 270 years to get to 1 million likes.


I have a record of all previous Rep scores. People wont lose out - ultimately everyone will end up on the same system and there WILL be a credit/allowance for all Reputation from the old board.



cris said:


> most peoples "likes" come from Gen Con and taking the piss,so is not really an indication of how helpfull or knowlagable they are,same with post count
> 
> So therefor means nothing really
> 
> Just my opinion


Long term the goal is to ensure that Reputation score is a meaningful indicator of a persons activity and contribution to the community. This will be drawn from a range of things, not just Likes.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Currently yes, but we're moving toward a system where points can be earned through other actions. For example, posting in specific forums may earn extra points.
> 
> I have a record of all previous Rep scores. People wont lose out - ultimately everyone will end up on the same system and there WILL be a credit/allowance for all Reputation from the old board.
> 
> Long term the goal is to ensure that *Reputation score is a meaningful indicator of a persons* activity and *contribution to the community*. This will be drawn from a range of things, not just Likes.


Is that why yours is so low.....

Put a  in here in case I get banned


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JNape25 said:


> Is that why yours is so low.....
> 
> Put a  in here in case I get banned


 :lol:

I'm on the new system.. which as you can see, is evidently calculated very differently.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm on the new system.. which as you can see, is evidently calculated very differently.


touché. Appreciate not being banned


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think what Lozza is trying to say is that it may be small, but size is not the issue.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

latblaster said:


> I think what Lozza is trying to say is that it may be small, but size is not the issue.


thats what I keep trying to tell the girlfriend.


----------

